# hi, If you had a choice to move where !



## chrisandelaine (Jan 25, 2010)

if you were in my poistion with 2 kids 3 and 8 both girls and my wife is a specialist nurse, where would you consider the best place to move to from N.Ireland.

we wanta nice live for our kids and good school, good bit of sunshine and time to spend with them. maybe alot of things to be able to do parks, theme parks, etc etc.

we are looking into Oz but on some forums alot of ppl slate it, for one reason or another, expensive, to far from every where, boring so on so on. 
would USA be better to go, or Canada, the only thing is my wife is so so scared of the whole GUN culture in US, so would need to convince her to move by other ppl's opinions.

from your own exp's where would you reccomend. if you had the chance to go.

USA !
OZ !
Canada !

thanks

chris


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

chrisandelaine said:


> if you were in my poistion with 2 kids 3 and 8 both girls and my wife is a specialist nurse, where would you consider the best place to move to from N.Ireland.
> 
> we wanta nice live for our kids and good school, good bit of sunshine and time to spend with them. maybe alot of things to be able to do parks, theme parks, etc etc.
> 
> ...


Most Brits can't emigrate to the US, I'm afraid. Unless you have family already here, advanced qualifications together with experience in a science or technology discipline, or a lot of capital, you ain't coming.

The gun thing is neither here nor there. If you don't like them, don't buy one. You're going to die because you eat the food or can't afford the medical bill over here, not because you've got lead inside of you.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

We just went in circles on a German forum. Gun culture!!! Of course we re-enact every John Wayne movies on a daily basis. Check outsassnet.com
There are some municipalities which require residents of sound mind and body to be gun owners. This ordnance was put into place when rumors about changes in ownership got very loud. Grandfather it into local law.
Hollywood is not everyday life:>)
You should be more concerned about visa, certification and employment. 
Riding the London subway was more scary for me then hanging out in Washington, DC behind the Capitol Building.


----------



## akkoroth (Jan 2, 2010)

chrisandelaine said:


> if you were in my poistion with 2 kids 3 and 8 both girls and my wife is a specialist nurse, where would you consider the best place to move to from N.Ireland.
> 
> we wanta nice live for our kids and good school, good bit of sunshine and time to spend with them. maybe alot of things to be able to do parks, theme parks, etc etc.
> 
> ...


The best place ever for anyone is the native place, where they have their roots and familairity with everything. Life so often becomes boring with the repeatation. Variety is the spice of life, as they say. There are pros and cons for anything. Likewise there are good things and bad things everywhere. There is no harm in trying to get out of the cureent circumstances. Most of the places in Canada are pretty cold. US and Australia are better as far are weather is concerned. It depends again how far you are able to establish yourself in a host country.

best of luck !!!!
akkoroth


----------



## jackeywang (Jan 24, 2010)

*i would rather live in Hongkong*

i would rather live in Hongkong.because you can always get warm.haha!!


----------



## WhiteCross (Mar 30, 2010)

USA
Australia
Canada

Especially as nurses are needed in all of those countries (plus or minus the US due to the retrogression).

I was 13 and my sister was 7 when my family moved from Poland to the UK, where we currently live. It's been tough but I am surely NOT sorry. I've got to know a different world, a different culture, etc. Some adventure


----------



## goodman (Oct 3, 2009)

The first thing you would have to sort out is the Visa. We moved to Southern California and love it. The area of Temecula is great with loads to do. It is very clean and feels safe. All the theme parks and beaches are within easy reach so great for kids. Schools are good. With regard to the gun crime it is no different to parts of the UK. I have not heard of any crimes of that nature in this area and would certainly not live here if I thought there was a threat to my young boy.


----------



## WhiteCross (Mar 30, 2010)

goodman said:


> The first thing you would have to sort out is the Visa. We moved to Southern California and love it. The area of Temecula is great with loads to do. It is very clean and feels safe. All the theme parks and beaches are within easy reach so great for kids. Schools are good. With regard to the gun crime it is no different to parts of the UK. I have not heard of any crimes of that nature in this area and would certainly not live here if I thought there was a threat to my young boy.


Just out of curiosity... How did you do it? Meaning, how did you manage to get visas and all that?


----------



## goodman (Oct 3, 2009)

*Living in CA*



WhiteCross said:


> Just out of curiosity... How did you do it? Meaning, how did you manage to get visas and all that?


My husband was in the Armed Forces and had been bringing military expeditions out here for the last 12 years to skydive. He was offered a job at the skydiving centre here in Southern California so he decided to leave the Army as he had completed 24 years. His new employer sponsored his Visa which was an O1 (based on his skills as an experienced parachute instructor). He still had to have an interview at the US Embassy in London to explain what benefits he could bring to the US. It was a long and complicated process but definitely worth it now we are settled. I can say the last year has been very chaotic but we have no regrets whatsoever.


----------

